# OP 7 - Kontrast



## eisenbrandt (16 Oktober 2008)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher , OP 7 kann man da Kontrast 

einstellen ? Unter System  im Menü kann ich nix finden !

Wer kann mir eventuell antworten ?

Danke


----------



## vierlagig (16 Oktober 2008)

guckst du: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/213455


----------

